# HR23 vs HR34 vs HR44



## dbpiv (Apr 22, 2008)

Very Long Time Lurker needs some help,

OK, I need to lean on you guys for an opinion. I currently have an HR23 that is our main DVR (slow as Christmas) with a D16 and H24. D16 is just in a kids room (no whole home) the other H24 is in another kids room and is whole home active. 

The real issue is me... I want a new box in the master bedroom but I have been holding on since Feb and really would like to get the speed bump the HR44 represents. I tried ordering directly from Directv for a self install and today a new HR34 shows up. I so bad want to just open that box and quit waiting. Am I going to regret that (for the next two years) if I go ahead and open that box. Is the speed difference really that dramatic? Do I just tough it out. If I could get another H24 without losing the option of getting a HR44 I would be open to that, DTV says that will affect my refresh date.

Options? Advice?

BTW... the box was shipped from their facility in Stockbridge GA (Atlanta Suburb). 

thanks folks,

Signed,

Lustfully staring at a new box on the counter.


dp


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

If you really want the HR44, send the HR34 back.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

For what its worth, the HR34 will run circles around the HR23. I know I have both.

I can honestly say the HR34 works very well.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Probably the only way you will get a 44 is to order it from a 3rd party vendor such as Solid Signal. If you are not willing to spend that money (and it will still be leased), then go with the HR34. You will be very happy with it.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Agree on this. I have used both, and the 44 does not run circles around anything; it's a tad faster, but you will love the '34.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Read the first look - they claim the 44 is the best thing ever!


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

Mike Greer said:


> Read the first look - they claim the 44 is the best thing ever!


It is, as far as DirecTV receivers go. Doubt there is even a debate. And?


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

See Laxguy's post above mine...... I've never seen an HR44 but I'm hoping it is closer to what the first looks claims than when Laxguy says 'I have used both, and the 44 does not run circles around anything; it's a tad faster, but you will love the '34'

'A tad faster' isn't exactly the glowing review the first look gives.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

dbpiv said:


> Very Long Time Lurker needs some help,
> 
> OK, I need to lean on you guys for an opinion. I currently have an HR23 that is our main DVR (slow as Christmas) with a D16 and H24. D16 is just in a kids room (no whole home) the other H24 is in another kids room and is whole home active.
> 
> ...


The HR44 adds the following: External Power Supply, Internal Wi-Fi, RF compatibility with RC71 remote, Optical Audio Out, Slightly faster processor. So unless any or all of these features are a must for you keep the HR34.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

I vote that MysteryMan and Laxguy update the first and second look HR44 to show 'slightly faster processor' and 'the 44 does not run circles around anything; it's a tad faster'. :rotfl:


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> The HR44 adds the following: External Power Supply, Internal Wi-Fi, RF compatibility with RC71 remote, Optical Audio Out, Slightly faster processor. So unless any or all of these features are a must for you keep the HR34.


And don't forget simultaneous IR/RF remote....


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Mike Greer said:


> See Laxguy's post above mine...... I've never seen an HR44 but I'm hoping it is closer to what the first looks claims than when Laxguy says 'I have used both, and the 44 does not run circles around anything; it's a tad faster, but you will love the '34'
> 
> 'A tad faster' isn't exactly the glowing review the first look gives.


First Look Quotes: "the HR34 performs as well as an HR24, if not better"......HR44-"fastest DirecTV HD DVR to date"......Given that Laxguy's statement in post #5 is correct. It amazes how some people are referring to the HR34 as if it were some kind of antique compared to the HR44.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Mike Greer said:


> I vote that MysteryMan and Laxguy update the first and second look HR44 to show 'slightly faster processor' and 'the 44 does not run circles around anything; it's a tad faster'. :rotfl:


HR34-700 Load and Response Times......My HR34-700 is set to Native On with all resolutions selected. Hard Drive is 91% free. It is connected via HDMI cable to my Sony STR-DA5600ES AVR. The Sony STR-DA5600ES AVR is connected to my Sony XBR-65HX929 HDTV via HDMI cable. HR34-700 channel changing speeds: HD-HD 3.5 seconds......SD-SD 3-4 seconds......HD-SD 4.5 seconds......TV Apps: Load Time 3 seconds......Response Time 2 seconds......QuickTune: Load Time 2 seconds......Response Time 2 seconds......Active Channel: Load Time 6-8 seconds......Response Time 3-4 seconds......Looking at the HR44 Second Look comparison it is a tad faster than the HR34 with the exception of Reboot Time (HR34 6 minutes 2 seconds......HR44 2 minutes 7 seconds). :sure:


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

I just got an HR44, it is WAY FASTER than the HR21 it replaced, I still have an HR22 and an HR21, and yes, the HR44 runs circles around the older two. I have had an HR23, but never a 24 or 34 so I can't speak for those.
I like the idea of the simultaneous RF/IR, it will be great for the kitchen, I need to pick up a small tv (thinking the Samsung UN22F5000) that can run off the 2nd monitor out of my Denon AVR-X4000, thus using the RC71 in the kitchen and then the RC64 in the main room. I gotta say, the RC71 does not excite me, too many things missing on it that I used on the older RC64/65


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> First Look Quotes: "the HR34 performs as well as an HR24, if not better"......HR44-"fastest DirecTV HD DVR to date"......Given that Laxguy's statement in post #5 is correct.* It amazes how some people are referring to the HR34 as if it were some kind of antique compared to the HR44.*


We don't agree often, But in this case you are right on the money!

But we only have ourselves to blame for this. 
If the HR44 wasn't so over hyped by our friends here, people wouldn't think twice about HR34s.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Nitehawk^ said:


> I just got an HR44, it is WAY FASTER than the HR21 it replaced, I still have an HR22 and an HR21, and yes, *the HR44 runs circles around the older two. *\


So would the HR24 and HR34


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

kaminar said:


> It is, as far as DirecTV receivers go. Doubt there is even a debate. And?


See I'm not sold on that. When there are as many of them out there as the HR34 or 24 and they aren't any threads with issues about them , then you say its best Directv receiver.

Just because its faster doesn't mean its better. And I've seen enough threads about this HR44 "best receiver Ever" already with many issues that are common with the rest of the HRs


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

damondlt said:


> We don't agree often, But in this case you are right on the money!
> 
> But we only have ourselves to blame for this.
> If the HR44 wasn't so over hyped by our friends here, people wouldn't think twice about HR34s.


It's not only the HR44 being over hyped. We both know and agree there are people who have to have the latest equipment and to them everything else is outdated and inferior.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> It's not only the HR44 being over hyped. We both know and agree there are people who have to have the latest equipment and to them everything else is outdated and inferior.


I have contributed to the hype, but I also try to recognize that we are all volunteers here, and a little extra enthusiasm is, I believe, a good thing. So, please, let's give a break or two to those who are working hard on their own time to make products better, help out those in need, etc.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

damondlt said:


> So would the HR24 and HR34


Yes, I am aware of this. I just could never get DirecTV to give me a good deal on one before now, so I stuck with the HR21-22's


----------



## dbpiv (Apr 22, 2008)

I wanted to say thanks to all who have commented on this. Still no decision on the Return to Sender as described by D* when I ordered the setup. 

The Optical Output is something I do use, but I think I could get around that using the existing tv and receiver. The processor speed has me questioning the move. I am hesitant to jump on a two year contract with something that could be faster if I waited a bit longer.

I do appreciate all the work people do on this site, it is very informative and well received (especially by those of us who just read the forums). 

dp


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mike Greer said:


> Read the first look - they claim the 44 is the best thing ever!


Just as they did with the 23-700. Look how that worked out.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mike Greer said:


> See Laxguy's post above mine...... I've never seen an HR44 but I'm hoping it is closer to what the first looks claims than when Laxguy says 'I have used both, and the 44 does not run circles around anything; it's a tad faster, but you will love the '34'
> 
> 'A tad faster' isn't exactly the glowing review the first look gives.


Knowing _*Laxguy*_, that's probably the most truthful answer you'll get.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dbpiv said:


> I wanted to say thanks to all who have commented on this. Still no decision on the Return to Sender as described by D* when I ordered the setup.
> 
> The Optical Output is something I do use, but I think I could get around that using the existing tv and receiver. The processor speed has me questioning the move. I am hesitant to jump on a two year contract with something that could be faster if I waited a bit longer.
> 
> ...


If your gut tells you to do something, I'd do it. You'll probably be happier with the 44 and the wait might be worth it.

Rich


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Rich said:


> Just as they did with the 23-700. Look how that worked out.
> 
> Rich


 :rotfl: Yea that receiver is beyond words!


----------



## dbpiv (Apr 22, 2008)

So I thought it would be useful for a followup....

And as Paul Harvey said, "and now for the rest of the story"

I stared at the boxes that Directv delivered the HR34 and two C31s in (three total boxes) for way too long. I never truly was at peace with a decision to open or send back the devices. So after much hemming and hawing I opened the boxes and installed the new equipment. 

Obviously I am jaded as anyone using a HR23 which was slow as Christmas. The HR34 by comparison is a much better device than I had in the HR23. Speed is a huge improvement in the new box, it really just doesn't compare. I know by comparison the HR44 is faster but from what I was using the HR34 is a breath of fresh air. 
So you all can rest assured that I have happily taken one for the team and there is one less HR34 in the warehouse.

dp


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

They both play a 60 minute program in 60 minutes(no skipping). . . the time in the menu, guide or playlist that you spend will not be reduced by the 44 as much as you've improved that time over the 23.

Enjoy your new 34 and minis!!


----------

